# travelling alone!



## carlibamber (May 14, 2013)

Hello! 
So in 1 months time I am heading to Australia to travel for 2 months but my friend has ditched me so I am now doing it solo! 
I am starting to get very nervous as I have never travelled or done anything on my own before! 
Any tips? 
Thankyou! X


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome to Australia! People are very friendly here and it's pretty safe, so it's a good place to solo travel. If you stay in backpackers or try couchsurfing you will meet other travellers, and also might be able to participate in excursions. Wherever you're going you should try to take a bus/hire car to the natural attractions around the city, eg great ocean rd, Uluru, beaches, Tasmania, cairns as these are some of the most beautiful parts. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## nkumarinitu (Dec 9, 2013)

Travelling Alone isn't a bad idea. I do tell you sometime traveling alone makes some great ! I also love traveling & sometime when I be alone ! I like to make a short traveling trip.


----------



## ZoeK (Dec 24, 2013)

Australia is a great place to travel around. Enjoy!


----------



## JourneyD (Jan 5, 2014)

malickk said:


> When we traveled alone we should be kept the following points in our mind :
> 1= Don't wear expensive-looking clothes or jewelry.
> 2= Don't walk around alone; stay with your group or several friends.
> 3= Stick to the main thoroughfares.
> 4= Be aware of your purse/wallet and keep it in a safe place, especially in areas with a lot of tourists.


Mate, do you really think AUS is really that dangerous? All above 4 points suits Europe, not here.

Aussies are easy going, friendly...


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey, 

I was in a similar situation, my friend did not save enough money ... I went with Ultimate Oz and they got me settled in - my first week was all about meeting people, having fun and sorting out everything I need to be able to work - worth a look if you think you might want that extra something to get to started on your travels! Have fun!! Australia is amazing!


----------

